# Twirly nails



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

This cocker came in yesterday and I took these BEFORE photos. It was flea infested but look at the nails. I have NEVER done any like this before. I wanted to wait till AFTER the bath so I could clearly see what I was getting into. The straight stick looking thing is a dewclaw!!! The dog was given to this lady who called for the appointment so she didn't CAUSE this. I was an unneutered male and he was in terrible pain walking in. He growled alot at first but was eventually grateful to let me hold his paws and chisel away at the mats. The fur on his toes reminded me of a bunch of bananas. His paws and ears STUNK so bad from yeast infection. It took about 15 minutes to remove the pelt and another 30 minutes soaking in the tub. He had millions of fleas. He had a CAPSTAR BEFORE the clipper work started, too. We washed his smooth skin with washclothes and loofahs to exfoliate his skin. It was like he was in a total body cast. I was afraid his ears would get hematomas so I only clipped an inch on each side, them moved to his body, allowing time for the blood to fill SLOWLY rather than gush to the ends of the ears. He was happy, joyful and appreciative of everything we did for him. He was done on Friday nite, so hopefully they got him a vet appointment on Saturday. His paws were very splayed and definitely required an antibiotic plus and antifungal. Other than that, he had nice muscle tone, decent teeth and a happy-g0-lucky attitude. He had a cherry eye and that eye also had dry-eye. I feel good making dogs like that feel good. Price of groom $100. Making the dog feel good...priceless!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry it has nothing to do with a POODLE but just had to show you.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

That poor animal! Thank God you were able to make the poor thing feel (and look) better! How could anyone let that dog be so neglected?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG, how can people let this happen to their pets so sad  thank god he has found a home to take care of him.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

shoot! I've had twirly nails before, but not THAT bad! ugh!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy crap! I've seen twirly nails, but never THAT twirly! Man, I can't even imagine how it is to groom flea infested dog.. we don't have fleas here. I wouldn't be a groomer in a place with fleas! How do you manage?! That's so good you were able to help that dog.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Poor guy!

Glad to see he is going to a home where he will be taken care of! I mean... if someone is going to pay 100 bucks to groom a dog they just got... then I don't think getting him back in good shape will be a problem for them.

How awesome that you could do this for the pup!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, did you take any after pictures?


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Bless your heart for making that poor little cocker clean and comfortable. I just don't understand how anyone could let a dog get into that horrible condition.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh that poor poor dog. how absolutely horrific. 

i'd love to see after pics.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

The owners arrived before I was done, so they were standing there talking to me and I fogot to take photos. But He was pretty bald with a 30 blade. His skin was not irritated, just whitish pink. His feet were swollen but his tail, rectum, testes etc were not nicked by me, even with all that "blind clipping". He had a disproportionately large head for his body....but all appeared normal. He looked more like a hunting cocker than a regular pet/show cocker. I'm gonna give them a call today and ask about the vet appt.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow. I didn't even know they could get that long without breaking off. Poor little guy. That's just revolting. . .not him, but the people who let him get into this condition.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

You'd be very surprised to see some of the dogs we (groomers) have to deal with sometimes. It's still amazes me after nearly 6 years, how many people neglect their dogs and don't seem to think anything of it. 

I agree that matting and twirly nails are bad, but we also see dogs with POOP stuck on their behinds that look like "manhole covers", dogs with maggots, oozing sores all over, eyes sealed closed with mats and pus from infections, legs stuck to the body from mats, etc etc etc! The ones that are so infested with fleas and ticks, that the water runs blood red and the dogs are anemic because of them that really make me wonder WTH? Don't people know their dogs are covered in bugs? Do they let them in their house that way? And the stench from dogs that are neglected this way will make you want to vomit!!!! 

P2P, my hats off to you for tackling that job and making that poor fella feel better  It can sometimes be a thankless job and our only reward is to relieve the suffering of neglected "pets" ^5


----------

